

Lessons Learned: TCP slow start doesn’t have to be so slow - johnpjoseph
https://packetzoom.com/blog/lessons-learned-tcp-slow-start-doesnt-have-to-be-so-slow.html

======
aavegmittal
Its the author here. Thanks johnpjoseph for putting this up. Happy to answer
any questions :)

